# Ipsy Glam Bag: February 2015 (SPOILERS!)



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 25, 2015)

Time to get this party started since we're only about a week away from spoilers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Jan 26, 2015)

Be my valentine Ipsy! Please send me a rose lippie, white nail polish, foil eyeshadow, and Benefit Gimme Brow in my February glam bag.


----------



## sstich79 (Jan 26, 2015)

I know it's hard to avoid the Valentine's thing with a February bag, but PLEASE no pink. Last February's was that boring pink bag, and then we got the pink ravioli... enough! A pretty pattern in a nice fabric, not cheap vinyl, if you please. What happened to the contributing-artist thing?

As for the contents, if we must have a V-day theme:

-rose gold anything, really (instead of just rose)

-Demeter in some non-rose floral bouquet scent (and maybe a mini splash or spray this time instead of another rollerball)

-one of the Too Faced chocolate products

-matte pastel eyeshadow sampler (for the ubiquitous conversation hearts)

-Rainbow Honey or a new indie glitter polish (in lieu of diamonds)

...and hey, throw in a Lush bath bomb for those of us who will be spending V-day alone! Just saying. ;-)


----------



## onelilspark (Jan 26, 2015)

This is probably going to be my last bag. My birthday is in February though, so I'm hoping for a good one!


----------



## sstich79 (Jan 26, 2015)

onelilspark said:


> This is probably going to be my last bag. My birthday is in February though, so I'm hoping for a good one!


Me too... I was going to bow out after January, but then I ended up redeeming for a couple of points reward items that I actually really wanted, so I had to stick around. I guess this means that Ipsy gets one last chance to blow my mind and convince me to stay!


----------



## Katie McBee (Jan 26, 2015)

February 2014 was my first bag last year and is still one of my favorites when it comes to the contents (minus the POP lip probs). Fingers crossed this year's as good as last!


----------



## Lanai12 (Jan 26, 2015)

I haven't received a blush in a while. I purchased several in December but I would like a color a little out of my comfort zone. After all, branching out is the reason I like subs. Other than the blush I would just like something different. I'm just not sure what that is.


----------



## avaisdancing (Jan 26, 2015)

Ahh... Can't wait to see the spoilers! I don't know what I'd like actually. I just don't want any brush/tool...


----------



## Lola-v (Jan 26, 2015)

I just hope this bag is better than last years feb bag.

I'd love to see a powder highlighter. Something with same effect as the hourglass ambient lighting palette or too faced candlelight glow. Those are gorgeous.

It's been a while since we received a zoya np, so bring it on. Preferably in a mauve pink shade.

A rose gold eyeshadow would be lovely.

An eyebrow mascara, like gimme brow or the new NYX one.

They should send out a sweet smelling moisturizing body oil.

finger crossed that it's actually a good bag.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 26, 2015)

Maybe they will totally ignore V-day and go with one of their typical ambiguous Ipsy themes i.e You're Amazing or Be Fabulous. I'd like to see a floral print bag. Or at least something a bit more grown up looking. Lately their bags tend to look like they came from the clearance section of Claire's.


----------



## SillyNoodle (Jan 26, 2015)

sstich79 said:


> Me too... I was going to bow out after January, but then I ended up redeeming for a couple of points reward items that I actually really wanted, so I had to stick around. I guess this means that Ipsy gets one last chance to blow my mind and convince me to stay!


Same here. I'm hoping for one last Ipsy hurrah! I'd love to see the Zoya Satin polishes show up, but I'm not going to get my hopes up.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jan 27, 2015)

Pink beauty blenders for all. Show us you love us ipsy unless you want to break up?


----------



## chrstn (Jan 27, 2015)

Lanai12 said:


> I haven't received a blush in a while. I purchased several in December but I would like a color a little out of my comfort zone. After all, branching out is the reason I like subs. Other than the blush I would just like something different. I'm just not sure what that is.


A blush would be great.  I'll have been with Ipsy 1 year in March and the only blush I've received from them was the itty bitty coastal scents duo over the summer.  

Also please no eyeliner this month Ipsy, I've received several from Ipsy and not liked a single one of them.


----------



## sstich79 (Jan 27, 2015)

chrstn said:


> A blush would be great. I'll have been with Ipsy 1 year in March and the only blush I've received from them was the itty bitty coastal scents duo over the summer.


Huh. Until I saw that, I hadn't realized that I have actually never gotten a blush from Ipsy! (Well, I guess the Elizabeth Mott stain counts, but I don't use stains as blush.) I have the City Color blush from last February, which I still use regularly, but only because I ordered it after not getting it. And I looooove me some blush! BLUSH OR BUST, IPSY.


----------



## Kristin Alexandra Muntz (Jan 27, 2015)

@@Lola-v I actually got Zoya Eden (lovely pastel pink) in my SS box last month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> awesome shade and formula.  May be some up for trade somewhere.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm all for a blush and Zoya too. And skin care!

Please Ipsy NO MORE eyeshadows! Sheesh I've had at least 8 eyeshadows in the last year of bags.  Also no more hair care!


----------



## sstich79 (Jan 27, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I'm all for a blush and Zoya too. And skin care!
> 
> Please Ipsy NO MORE eyeshadows! Sheesh I've had at least 8 eyeshadows in the last year of bags. Also no more hair care!


I just wish that they'd send more palettes or at least multi-shade samplers instead of just the single eyeshadows... I never find myself reaching for those, except for the matte brown that I use for my brows.


----------



## Tamarin (Jan 27, 2015)

has anyone gotten the resub email with a spoiler for Feb?  I got an email asking me to resub a few days ago but there was no spoiler in it.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 27, 2015)

sstich79 said:


> I just wish that they'd send more palettes or at least multi-shade samplers instead of just the single eyeshadows... I never find myself reaching for those, except for the matte brown that I use for my brows.


I could deal with some neutral mattes, but glittery overly shiny and loose powders in rando colors have to go.


----------



## Katie McBee (Jan 27, 2015)

Ended up springing on my second ipsyME purchase with the CAILYN tints today. I have loved the Art Touch tint they sent out last fall and those colors they had up seem really pretty. Hoping this turns out to be a good purchase!


----------



## SophiaRae (Jan 27, 2015)

Just got the resub email spoiler. Looks like some nail polish, brush, eyelash curler and NYX eyeliners are among the lot.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 27, 2015)

Nevermind! Someone beat me to it with a better quality image. =)


----------



## Tamarin (Jan 27, 2015)

Lol I asked if anyone got that email and then I got it myself like 10 min later.  I wonder what brand the purple eyeliner is? It doesn't look like it's Nyx. Anyway I don't think I'll resub after seeing this.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 27, 2015)

Looks like Tini Beauty Eyeshadow &amp; China Glaze polish. 

ETA: Just kidding about eye shadow.. unless it's a new product?


----------



## deidrexo (Jan 27, 2015)

Not excited about anything in that spoiler!


----------



## jtink28 (Jan 27, 2015)

So glad this will be my last bag.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jan 27, 2015)

allistra44 said:


> Looks like Tini Beauty Eyeshadow &amp; China Glaze polish.
> 
> ETA: Just kidding about eye shadow.. unless it's a new product?


There's a Rob Scheppy eyeshadow palette on the tini beauty website so I guess we get to sample a shade. Personally, I'm hoping for the brush in the spoiler, I've been able to avoid getting an eyelash curler in my bags so far so I'm hoping that I won't see any this month either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristin Alexandra Muntz (Jan 27, 2015)

Well, I have gotten a tool both months so far.. so chances of another brush and/or the eyelash curlers is probably pretty high (3 months in a row of curlers huh..) anyone know what the Nyx eye pencils are like formula wise?


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 27, 2015)

I actually would like an eyelash curler. The one I have is fairly old. Of course that means I won't get it.


----------



## LuciaValencia (Jan 27, 2015)

Oooohhh boy, maybe we have a chance to make it after all Ipsy, just send me that China Glaze and I will love you unconditionally... for one more month.


----------



## tamberella (Jan 27, 2015)

KMuntz said:


> Well, I have gotten a tool both months so far.. so chances of another brush and/or the eyelash curlers is probably pretty high (3 months in a row of curlers huh..) anyone know what the Nyx eye pencils are like formula wise?


I have that exact NYX lighter silver eyeliner and thought it was a hard consistency and not a lot of color payoff, so I hope I don't get any of those.  If I do, I hope it isn't silver!


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm pretty sure that eyelash curler is the same Emite one that Glossybox sent out a year or so ago. It's actually really nice quality (it should be with a retail value ~$31). However, I don't need a new one (haven't even switched the pads on my existing one yet). I'm hoping for the brush from this spoiler.


----------



## tamberella (Jan 27, 2015)

panicked said:


> I'm pretty sure that eyelash curler is the same Emite one that Glossybox sent out a year or so ago. It's actually really nice quality (it should be with a retail value ~$31). However, I don't need a new one (haven't even switched the pads on my existing one yet). I'm hoping for the brush from this spoiler.


Of course they would send out a really nice eyelash curler...After they sent me that cheap swissco one this month.  You would think they would at least wait a little while before sending out another  much pricier one.  I would also like the brush.  So under IPSY rules, I will not get it!  Sorry, for the rant.  I feel better now.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 27, 2015)

tamberella said:


> Of course they would send out a really nice eyelash curler...*After they sent me that cheap swissco one this month*.  You would think they would at least wait a little while before sending out another  much pricier one.  I would also like the brush.  So under IPSY rules, I will not get it!  Sorry, for the rant.  I feel better now.


Mine literally lasted one day and then fell apart lol


----------



## tamberella (Jan 27, 2015)

@  I take it back (a little) on the NYX liner.  I went and got it out and tried it again and it was not as bad as I said.  It isn't the creamiest liner I've tried but not the hardest either.  The color was a little strange to me, It came in a kit, but now that I tried it again it was not that bad.  It was just a little outside my comfort zone.


----------



## tamberella (Jan 27, 2015)

The one eyeliner that is not NYX appears to be Pencil Me In...in the shade amethyst or purple passion???


----------



## avaisdancing (Jan 27, 2015)

deidrexo said:


> Not excited about anything in that spoiler!


Me neither  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I guess the nail polish would be fine, except I have wayyyy too many to use and I rarely paint my nails in winter. I can always use some eyeliner... I once received a NYX eyeliner from Ipsy (I think?) and I really liked it. It'll get used...

Noooooooooo tools for me pleaseeeeeeeeee!!!  :wacko:


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 27, 2015)

ooh send me the brush or the nail polish provided it's NOT glitter.

Everything else MEH!

ETA: the other liner (aside from the NYX one's) is *Pencil me in Cosmetics Liner. *


----------



## Elena K (Jan 27, 2015)

I want that brush! But I'll take pencil and nail polish as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smiletorismile (Jan 27, 2015)

I'd be happy with anything except the eyelash curler (got one from Glossybox forever ago and it's still in the plastic wrapping it came in) and I would prefer no eyeshadow. I really want the brush or the nail polish most though!


----------



## SillyNoodle (Jan 27, 2015)

Nail polish is always a good way to get me excited. I'm interested in that purple liner as well.


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Jan 27, 2015)

I traded away my whole bag last month so I hope Ipsy is good to me this time. Brush, lash curler, or nail polish from this spoiler please!


----------



## IMDawnP (Jan 27, 2015)

I don't want, don't need and will not use an eyelash curler. Guess what I'm getting this month?


----------



## jtink28 (Jan 27, 2015)

I've been with ipsy for nearly a year and never gotten a polish. I realllly want one!


----------



## Jen51 (Jan 27, 2015)

Why does Ipsy seem to be so insistent that we all have blue nails?  This is the fourth or fifth blue polish they have sent out.


----------



## sstich79 (Jan 28, 2015)

Does anyone recognize the brush? I'm not too enthused by anything, but I guess I'd prefer the brush or the curler if they're decent. A big yawn here.


----------



## Lola-v (Jan 28, 2015)

KMuntz said:


> @@Lola-v I actually got Zoya Eden (lovely pastel pink) in my SS box last month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> awesome shade and formula.  May be some up for trade somewhere.


Thank you. What a lovely color! That's right up my alley.

Ipsy should offer this as a nail polish option this month.


----------



## Lola-v (Jan 28, 2015)

What a boring spoiler.

Enough with the blue nail polish, ipsy. I wonder if they know np comes in other colors.

That's the only item I truly hope I don't get. Anything else is fine with me.


----------



## tamberella (Jan 28, 2015)

The only thing worse than blue nail polish for me is blue glitter nail polish.  I already got the silver giltter nail polish a few months back.  Please no blue glitter nail polish, Ipsy!!!


----------



## avaisdancing (Jan 28, 2015)

Let's hope for better spoilers in the next few days!!! 

Where do they usually post them first, FB or Instagram? I never receive any emails from Ipsy, except my tracking number.


----------



## Tamarin (Jan 28, 2015)

avaisdancing said:


> Let's hope for better spoilers in the next few days!!!
> 
> Where do they usually post them first, FB or Instagram? I never receive any emails from Ipsy, except my tracking number.


They're usually on fb


----------



## sarahtyler (Jan 28, 2015)

I agree with everyone who's hoping for a blush. Something soft and peachy would be perfection. Maybe a pastel nail polish like a mint, peach, or lavender. 

I also wouldn't mind getting a cool toned contour powder (rather than a bronzer) like Nyx's taupe blush. I kind of hope heavy contour is on it's way out as a trend, but a shade like that would be a - useful and b - something we haven't gotten 9000 times already.

Also lotion, all the lotion. February is still very much winter here and my skin is dryyyyyyyyy.


----------



## Flowerfish (Jan 28, 2015)

tamberella said:


> The only thing worse than blue nail polish for me is blue glitter nail polish.  I already got the silver giltter nail polish a few months back.  Please no blue glitter nail polish, Ipsy!!!


LOL totally agree!


----------



## pghmom1292 (Jan 28, 2015)

Really neeeeed that eyelash curler, oh please ipsy gods hear my prayers!


----------



## deidrexo (Jan 29, 2015)

I hope ipsy doesn't put those metallic jewellery tattoos in any of our bags. I keep seeing them everywhere online.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jan 29, 2015)

Love that there is finally a bigger brush!  I am not an eye shadow girl, but I am a huge blush girl--so powder or blush brushes would be great.  I could also always use another good eyelash curler--the Emite one from Glossybox was my absolute favorite!!!  If they were to sample that one, I would have to try to trade for as many as possible!


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 29, 2015)

deidrexo said:


> I hope ipsy doesn't put those metallic jewellery tattoos in any of our bags. I keep seeing them everywhere online.


If I get them I am wearing them to the office, on my face a la Mike Tyson. When people ask why, I will tell them Ipsy sent it.


----------



## deidrexo (Jan 29, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> If I get them I am wearing them to the office, on my face a la Mike Tyson. When people ask why, I will tell them Ipsy sent it.


Haha! What a sight that would be!


----------



## buffyfanify (Jan 29, 2015)

Blush brush!


----------



## sstich79 (Jan 29, 2015)

Posting here in case not everyone keeps tabs on the points thread:

New points items up from January's bag: the two brushes, Malin+Goetz balm, the moisturizer pouch thing, and the Hikari eyeliner. No 250-point items this time, though... all 500-1000.

I'm glad I already traded for the RT brush and the balm that I wanted... otherwise I'd be pretty disappointed at not being able to burn my last 250-ish points on one of them!


----------



## erinedavis44 (Jan 29, 2015)

So...I cancelled Ipsy in December but when I saw they had my FAVORITE lip balm (Malin &amp; Goetz) as a 500 point reward, I just had to get it. And of course in order to redeem you need to re subscribe. Here's hoping February's glam bag is amazing!


----------



## isabelfromcali (Jan 29, 2015)

I wouldn't mind a tool!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## erinedavis44 (Jan 29, 2015)

I would love the blush brush


----------



## Pimwee Songwathana (Jan 31, 2015)

After complaining so much about ipsy last month, I'm still subscribed *sigh* Just because it's only $10 and it will be my birthday. Hopefully after redoing my quiz for the millionth time I'll get what I can use.
 
 
By the way, I agree with everyone with the blush! I've wanted to try the Essence Blush Up or something similar to it. Two tone in one! I don't think anyone can complain about this type of product. If you can't use pink then you should be ok with orange.
 
(Picture of the blush here:  http://www.missrusty.net/essence-cosmetics-catrice-lotd/ I think it will be too big to post it here)


----------



## sstich79 (Jan 31, 2015)

thisisnotpimwee said:


> By the way, I agree with everyone with the blush! I've wanted to try the Essence Blush Up or something similar to it. Two tone in one! I don't think anyone can complain about this type of product. If you can't use pink then you should be ok with orange.


Oh, that is so pretty! I need.


----------



## IMDawnP (Jan 31, 2015)

I bought an Essence blush at Ulta about 6 months ago. It was $2.99 and I use it as much as my $21.00 thebalm Down Boy. I realize some people would be mad to see a cheap brand in their bag but I'd like to see something different from Ipsy and this would be way better than that BaB One Stick.


----------



## sarahtyler (Jan 31, 2015)

Agreed. I'd much rather get an inexpensive product that I will use than a cheap product with a ridiculous price markup.


----------



## deidrexo (Jan 31, 2015)

I'd like something by Milani. I still haven't tried their products!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jan 31, 2015)

Why can't I quit ipsy!?! My hand is on the cancel button, I'm broke, I need that $10 for a phone charger. Sigh. The curiousity and fear of missing out drives this madness. To those who cancelled before are there pop up offers as incentives to stay and not cancel?


----------



## MakeTime4Makeup (Jan 31, 2015)

I really hope for a pin up style floral print bag this month.  

I'd also like a cream high lighter or blush and the gold eyeliner or that eyelash curler from the spoiler.

If we get something from Cailyn I will be overjoyed because I really want a nice coupon code to get some more gel eyeliner.  I know someone said they don't want the jewelry tattoos that are everywhere but I actually hope that we get those because I think they'd be really fun for festivals and Mardi Gras down here in New Orleans if they came early enough. But if you don't live in a city where tutus are totally appropriate every day wear, I probably wouldn't be excited to get them.

The last thing I'm really hoping for is something like the skyn icelandic eye gels.  I'd love to have something cool and refreshing and nice to get out of the winter funk.


----------



## annatomical (Jan 31, 2015)

Its the weekend and for some sick/sad/strange reason I'm looking forward to the Ipsy sneak peek on Monday.  Seriously, what is wrong with me?!


----------



## AshleyK (Feb 1, 2015)

@@annatomical

They just posted their sneak peek video on youtube: 


which talks about a few products in the glam bag and the actual bag.. I'm sure some of you super sleuths can figure out some of the other products in the bag too??


----------



## annatomical (Feb 1, 2015)

@@AshleyK -- Thanks a bunch for posting the video.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Feb 1, 2015)

The last City Color matte lipstick I received was great, it smelled like a box of crayons, but the color was great! I'd love to receive another and a pretty blush too!


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 1, 2015)

After watching that video I'm really excited for that month! I'd be cool to receive pretty much anything that they mentioned


----------



## ang3445 (Feb 1, 2015)

Ooh, a blush AND another chance to try and get the honey mask.... Please, please, please, ipsy!


----------



## erinedavis44 (Feb 1, 2015)

I would love the blush and honey mask


----------



## ivfmommy (Feb 1, 2015)

I NEED some brow wax!! but other than that I dont know what I want!!


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm excited for the lip stain, blush and the blush brush. I got the Hey Honey mask the first time around and I really liked it. I just hope they don't put it in a bag combo with the products I really want. That's what messed me up last month.


----------



## onelilspark (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm hoping for the pink blush. Did anyone catch the other fragrance besides Demter First Love? First Love is floral and I don't care for floral (migraine trigger.) 

I am in love with the bag!


----------



## 5alt (Feb 1, 2015)

From the instagram:


----------



## IMDawnP (Feb 1, 2015)

What I heard was Joy 1 (fragrance) but the only Joy I know of is the Jean Patou and I can't believe it's that. Unless Ipsy is sending out a magazine sample of it.


----------



## 5alt (Feb 1, 2015)

I think the second fragrance _might _be Joya No. 1

https://www.joyastudio.com/shop/item_description.php?IID=181


----------



## IMDawnP (Feb 1, 2015)

I'd actually want that. A lot.


----------



## Kristin Alexandra Muntz (Feb 1, 2015)

so, 4x liners (NYX/Pencil Me)

China Glaze nailpolish

Tini Beauty eyeshadow 

2x ModelCo Blush (cosmopolitan/peach bellini)

1 City Color lip stain (Flirtini)

Blush brush or Emite eyelash curler

2x perfume (Demeter/Joia No. 1)

1 facial mask (Hey Honey)

Interesting, wonder what else is going to be in the bag.  I think the bag's kind of cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Looking for the peach blush as it would actually finish off a gift bag I'm putting together.. is that bad?


----------



## Jen51 (Feb 1, 2015)

I will absolutely cry if I don't get the Demeter again.  They have offered it at least 3 times that I can think of since I have been a subscriber and I never get it.  It won't stop me from keeping my fingers crossed though that someone in the box assignment area won't be paying attention when the big red screen comes up and says "Whatever you do, DO NOT send Jen51 the Demeter she so desperately wants!"


----------



## Lanai12 (Feb 1, 2015)

I like the bag, pink blush and lip stain. I hop there are more products like this for the bag, and these aren't just for a select few.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Feb 1, 2015)

If I got the Joia No. 1, either of the blushes, a brush and a lip product I would be ecstatic!


----------



## jtink28 (Feb 1, 2015)

I really want the blush and eyelash curler. Please, ipsy!!!


----------



## sarahtyler (Feb 1, 2015)

My thoughts are something like:

I love the bag.

Yay blush!

Yay for people who wanted demeter!

Yes please to city color lippies.

I think this is going to be a good month.


----------



## tamberella (Feb 1, 2015)

The bag is cute.  I am hopeful from what I saw in the video and the first sneak peek.  It all depends on what I get.  My guess is if you get a blush you will probably get a blush brush.  Like last time, if you got the gel liner you got the liner brush.  At least I think that is how that went.  I would be okay getting a blush and brush.  I would love to get one of those perfumes.  As for the rest, I would like the purple liner and a lip gloss.

No skincare please....But I know I'm probably asking too much!

Also, there was some pink pencil looking thing on the table with a kind of bronze looking end to it.  I wonder what it was??


----------



## jtink28 (Feb 1, 2015)

I would love to get a blush brush and a blush. I hope that's how it works. I just don't want any shadows or liners - I'm not an eye makeup person. I end up looking like I've had a seizure mid-application.


----------



## IMDawnP (Feb 1, 2015)

I watched the video twice and am not sure if I even saw the bag. Is it the pink thing the one woman is holding in her hand and a few seconds later appears to be laying on the table in front of her?

I would be very happy just to get a new (decent sized) blush and if I got a blush brush to boot I'd be ecstatic. I received two eye shadows in my bag last month and I got the shadow brush (which I really like) so I hope you are right about that. If there is a purple eye liner pencil I'd like that and either perfume just to change things up. Finally I'd like to get the lip stain if that's what it is. Lip gloss is actually my favorite makeup item but any time Ipsy has gloss she doesn't send it to me unless it's something we all get (like the NYX butter gloss, which I love, love so much). She always sends me lipstick though, bah. I think that's the only thing that absolutely conflicts with my quiz/liked items. The one thing I don't want of everything we have seen so far is the nail polish. I got one last month so hopefully I'm good.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Feb 1, 2015)

I have never received a fragrance or a nail polish from Ipsy. I wish for them though. I think they won't ship them to Alaska and just never really mention it. A blush would be nice though! I actually like the bag this month, it seems themed for the first time in a long time.


----------



## deidrexo (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm all for the peach blush, and pink lip stain that one was wearing (I don't know their names) and I really want that honey mask.


----------



## SoccerMomX3 (Feb 1, 2015)

Well, I forgot to cancel last week, so looks like I'll be getting February's bag!  And it looks like it's going to be a good one, I would love the blush and brush!  I did get the eye shadow and brush last month so I won't hold my breath!


----------



## Merra (Feb 1, 2015)

The ipsyLOVE preview was everything I hoped it would be. What I could see of the bag, I loved. I want blush, a blush brush, lip product. I'd like a floral perfume if I get one. Fingers crossed that I get fabulousness in my glam room.


----------



## Pimwee Songwathana (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm hoping for either blush, blush brush or Demeter! Especially Demeter, because ipsy never sent me one since August 2013 ..

By the way, according to the spoiler I'd be happy with anything EXCEPT EYE SHADOW. I got repeat Cailyn in December and 2 shadows in January. I've never chose shadow as what I prefer. If I get it again this month I will finally break up with ipsy.

Finger crossed. &gt;.&lt;


----------



## liilak (Feb 2, 2015)

Whoa, I actually love this!  

I subbed just now, I had a skip-the-waitlist email, now I'm wondering if it's too late to get the Feb bag or not.  I'll shoot them an email.


----------



## sstich79 (Feb 2, 2015)

Ermagherd, that Demeter fragrance has jasmine and honeysuckle, which are two of my favorite individual scents from Demeter! I wear Honeysuckle almost every day. Pretty please, Ipsy? I'll stay for March if you send me that and a blush and an eyelash curler. Deal?


----------



## Kristin Alexandra Muntz (Feb 2, 2015)

2 different spoiler pictures:


----------



## tamberella (Feb 2, 2015)

KMuntz said:


> 2 different spoiler pictures:


Those look cool.  Where did you find these?


----------



## jtink28 (Feb 2, 2015)

According to today's spoiler, looks like we all get a blush! Yay!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristin Alexandra Muntz (Feb 2, 2015)

I googled the #ipsylove hashtag, they may be on some of the stylist's blogs? 

There's also a new one now on the facebook page of the 2 blush colors setting out the shape of lips.. nothing new there.  Glad we get 2 lip stains though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sstich79 (Feb 2, 2015)

jtink28 said:


> According to today's spoiler, looks like we all get a blush! Yay!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yay indeed! Ipsy, you wily evil temptress... you sure know the way back into my good graces, don't you? Now, which one to wish for? On one hand, l love warm-toned blushes... but on the other hand, I already have several, and will it be too similar to the City Color melon from LAST February (the only other blush I've gotten from Ipsy)?


----------



## tamberella (Feb 2, 2015)

Okay, if everyone gets a blush.  Then maybe they didn't pair the blush brush with them.  I can't see them sending everyone a blush brush.  At any rate, I am happy about the blush!!!


----------



## artemiss (Feb 2, 2015)

Yay! My account was charged, so I will be getting my first bag in Feb after all..I love Demeter, so that alone will make it worth it for me!


----------



## Moonblossom (Feb 2, 2015)

Maaaaan, I was waffling about cancelling because of the shitty value of the Canadian dollar, but I'm so glad I haven't. This bag is shaping up to be awesome so far.


----------



## IMDawnP (Feb 2, 2015)

I'd be happy with either color. I received the Model &amp; Co. bronzer from Birchbox last summer as one of my PYS's. and I really liked it so I'm very happy Ipsy is sending us this brand.


----------



## Hectors Friend (Feb 2, 2015)

I hope I get the Demeter!! I got the gardenia last summer and actually really liked it.  It was also small and portable in my bag!  fingers crossed! But I'll probably get an eyelash curler..I just bought a sheseido one.  lol


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 2, 2015)

I got the Hey Honey mask before, I hope I get the perfume! The lippie's look great too! Not bad Ipsy, just don't send me eyeliner or the curler.


----------



## deidrexo (Feb 2, 2015)

After seeing the blushes, I think the pink would be better for my skin tone


----------



## beastiegirl (Feb 2, 2015)

I am just so excited to get blush! Also excited that there don't appear to be any bronze-toned eye makeup products for me to give away this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 2, 2015)

http://instagram.com/p/yhmRbHCbBM/

http://lush4blush.com/2015/02/01/ipsy-sneak-peek-1-february-2015/

My browser won't let me paste photos but this instagram account took me to where they basically showed every single product and a video of them explaining everything. I guess I've been pronouncing Demeter wrong. They call it Dem Etter in the video. I've been saying Deem Eater. Cue eye rolling Hermione Grainger. I know better than to get excited before seeing my glam room. Just coz it's out there doesn't mean I'll get it.


----------



## Pimwee Songwathana (Feb 2, 2015)

Hectors Friend said:


> I hope I get the Demeter!! I got the gardenia last summer and actually really liked it.  It was also small and portable in my bag!  fingers crossed! But I'll probably get an eyelash curler..I just bought a sheseido one.  lol


I just purchased the Shiseido one too! I was hoping for the eyelash curler every time I see it in the sneak peek and never got it. Now that I have my new favorite I hope they don't send it to me.


----------



## lush4blush (Feb 2, 2015)

I actually posted this picture (like the original one posted in the beginning of the forum). Its from my blog lush4blush.com .... I always post all of the ipsy sneak peeks with product info every month if you guys were wondering! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## sstich79 (Feb 3, 2015)

lush4blush said:


> I actually posted this picture (like the original one posted in the beginning of the forum). Its from my blog lush4blush.com .... I always post all of the ipsy sneak peeks with product info every month if you guys were wondering! Thanks for sharing!!!


A mod, a mod, my kingdom for a mod... oh, wait.


----------



## Merra (Feb 3, 2015)

I hope I don't get the hey honey face mask, only because skin care is dead last on my list of things that I want.

I would love the blush brush, a perfume, any lip product or one of the liners in the xo screenshot. Even the lash curler would be better, I don't curl my lashes but at least I don't have that tool.

Can't wait to find out which goodies I'll get! Good luck ladies.


----------



## Kristin Alexandra Muntz (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry for pulling your lovely preview without crediting it, @@lush4blush - it honestly did not occur to me that it might be non-ipsy provided content.


----------



## Traci Ann (Feb 3, 2015)

I am actually not too excited for blush, I am thinking about canceling Ipsy so this does nothing for me. I would prefer the skin care,


----------



## blm00 (Feb 3, 2015)

Merra said:


> I hope I don't get the hey honey face mask, only because skin care is dead last on my list of things that I want.
> 
> I would love the blush brush, a perfume, any lip product or one of the liners in the xo screenshot. Even the lash curler would be better, I don't curl my lashes but at least I don't have that tool.
> 
> Can't wait to find out which goodies I'll get! Good luck ladies.


Even if skin care isn't your thing, Hey Honey Take it off is an amazing mask and worth a try.  It's also a lot of fun -- you know how much fun peeling glue off your skin was as a kid?  That's how Hey Honey is, except it's your whole face.  Maybe I'm just weird, but I love peeling it off.  I bought a full size after getting a sample once and I don't do that often!

I hope you get everything you want, though!


----------



## lush4blush (Feb 3, 2015)

@ not a problem! I'm flattered you posted it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bflopolska (Feb 3, 2015)

sstich79 said:


> ...and hey, throw in a Lush bath bomb for those of us who will be spending V-day alone! Just saying. ;-)


Regardless of how I'm spending V-Day, I want me some Lush!


----------



## kayla0906 (Feb 3, 2015)

i will be so happy if i get perfume. yes yes yes.


----------



## jtink28 (Feb 3, 2015)

Anyone seen the new spoiler? I'll take any of those except the purple on in the middle and the nude balm!


----------



## kayla0906 (Feb 3, 2015)

Next Ipsy spoiler is here!



Spoiler












Hoping for a lip product! (that eyeshadow looks just awful:/)


----------



## jtink28 (Feb 3, 2015)

Yeah, I couldn't figure out if that purple pot in the middle was supposed to be a weird lip thing or an eyeshadow. Since the spoiler says, "Your lips look lonely, would they like to meet one of these lovely picks?" Either way, I don't want that purple eyeshadow/pot thing!


----------



## lush4blush (Feb 3, 2015)

All products are on my blog (link removed, commercial link)

City Color Lip Stain and Lip Balm
cargo Cosmetics Essential Lip Gloss

Loves!!


----------



## sstich79 (Feb 3, 2015)

lush4blush said:


> All products are on my blog lush4blush.com
> 
> City Color Lip Stain and Lip Balm
> 
> ...


@@lush4blush, since you've just joined and clearly don't know the rules around here yet, you're not allowed to promote your blog in posts. You can link it in your signature, but most of this website (aside from the Beauty

Bloggers section) is otherwise a no-pimping zone. You might want to check out the terms of service regarding where and what you can post about your blog. Thanks!


----------



## tamberella (Feb 3, 2015)

jtink28 said:


> Yeah, I couldn't figure out if that purple pot in the middle was supposed to be a weird lip thing or an eyeshadow. Since the spoiler says, "Your lips look lonely, would they like to meet one of these lovely picks?" Either way, I don't want that purple eyeshadow/pot thing!


I looked up the Medusa makeup on their website and it definitely looks like an eyeshadow.  I'm with you...I would not want it either.  They don't appear to make any potted lip products.


----------



## lush4blush (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm so sorry about that! I didn't mean to promote when it wasn't aloud. Was just trying to let you guys know I post the sneak peeks. I didn't know it wasn't but I won't post it from now on.


----------



## chaostheory (Feb 3, 2015)

lush4blush said:


> I'm so sorry about that! I didn't mean to promote when it wasn't aloud. Was just trying to let you guys know I post the sneak peeks. I didn't know it wasn't but I won't post it from now on.


https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/page/articles.html/post/support/terms-of-service


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 3, 2015)

I guess I am the only one who would want the medusa. I would use it as an eye liner and apply with an angle brush.


----------



## lorizav (Feb 3, 2015)

I think I will be fairly satisfied with anything except eyeliners, but it would LOVE the Demeter. Please pretty please


----------



## deidrexo (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh my gosh. Fellow Canadians on Ipsy's page complaining about the price. Stop. You're making yourself look stupid. $20 for the bag is expensive, I agree, and I will probably end up cancelling too because it's expensive. BUT signing up, you KNEW it was billed in US dollars. It's NOT Ipsy's fault that the exchange rate is not good. /rant.


----------



## IMDawnP (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm thrilled to see Medusa. I may not be able to use that color but it would be fun to play around with and besides it's exciting to see a new brand in the bag.


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm really liking the sneak peeks so far! I think I spotted glam glow eye treatment on the table in the Instagram video too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't wait for tomorrow's spoiler!


----------



## Moonblossom (Feb 3, 2015)

deidrexo said:


> Oh my gosh. Fellow Canadians on Ipsy's page complaining about the price. Stop. You're making yourself look stupid. $20 for the bag is expensive, I agree, and I will probably end up cancelling too because it's expensive. BUT signing up, you KNEW it was billed in US dollars. It's NOT Ipsy's fault that the exchange rate is not good. /rant.


Yeah, our shitty dollar is _really _not Ipsy's fault. I am still very seriously debating cancelling mine, at least temporarily, but it's nothing to do with Ipsy itself. Buying _anything _online right now is just painful ;_;


----------



## deidrexo (Feb 3, 2015)

Moonblossom said:


> Yeah, our shitty dollar is _really _not Ipsy's fault. I am still very seriously debating cancelling mine, at least temporarily, but it's nothing to do with Ipsy itself. Buying _anything _online right now is just painful ;_;


Its brutal right now! But its true, its nothing to do with ipsy. Just so frustrated reading them lol should probably just avoid their page!


----------



## beastiegirl (Feb 3, 2015)

I actually like the eye shadow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But then, I like colours. . . dark ones especially.  I also agree that it would look really cute as a smudgy liner.  I'll take it!


----------



## Pimwee Songwathana (Feb 3, 2015)

So far we see 2 eye shadows in 2 different spoilers. Hopefully no one will get 2 eye shadows in the same bag again! (I wasn't hoping for a lot last month and that was my worst case possible--2 shadows.)

By the way, I just realized that Ipsy blocked me from commenting or liking the post on their page after I made a comment on how I wasn't happy getting dupes and 2 eye shadows in the same bag. I'm just really disappointed. Instead of trying to fix an issue they just sweep it under the rug. Other subscriptions have complaints, too, and they should know it can never be 100% happiness. They need to listen to customers' comments, both good and bad.


----------



## deidrexo (Feb 4, 2015)

Early glam room access is up already.

I'm getting:

- cargo mini lip gloss

- Demeter first love roll on perfume

- glam glow eye treatment

- blush

- tini beauty eyeshadow


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm getting:

Joya perfume

Eva Volumizing Spray

Medusa Eye shadow

Blush brush

Blush

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> this is probably the best Ipsy bag I have received in 11 months of being subscribed!


----------



## BriBaybee (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm getting:

Demeter Roll on perfume

Luxie beauty angled face brush

Mitchell &amp; peach fine radiance face oil

Model co Blush

Medusas makeup safari eye shadow

happy with everything but the purple eye shadow. Really wanted nail polish but 4/5 is pretty good.


----------



## isabelfromcali (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm getting the face brush, Joya perfume oil, model co blush, City Colors lip stain, and Mitchell &amp; peach face oil.

I have brushes and blushes to last me a lifetime, so I'll probably add it to my swap arsenal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's better than last month, that's for sure!


----------



## Kristy_Isabelle (Feb 4, 2015)

Here's what I'm getting:

Cargo lip gloss

Hey honey take it off

Blush brush

Blush

Tiny beauty Rob Scheppy eye shadow

Not too bad at all. I have a dozen blushes but, hey...


----------



## Pimwee Songwathana (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm getting:

Lip gloss

Eye lash curler (I wanted it so bad and never got it .. until I bought a nice one then here it comes..)

Face oil

Blush

Demeter

I'm pretty happy with mine although it's not the best option I prefer. Well, just no eye shadow is enough for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was hoping for face brush but I prolly can find it easily in a swap because it looks like a lot of people are getting it.


----------



## Jen51 (Feb 4, 2015)

Did you all really have to share with 10 friends on Facebook to get to see what is in your Glam Room?  I have never been asked to do that and I am so not ready to spam 10 of my friends and relatives with Ipsy stuff just to get to see it a few days early.  Is there a work around for that step?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 4, 2015)

Meh eyelash curler and face oil I'll trade.

Really would like to try the Eva NYC or th brush!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 4, 2015)

Swaps!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/135780-ipsy-swaps-february-2015/


----------



## jtink28 (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm getting:

City Color Stain

Lash Curler

Blush

Mitchell &amp; Peach Face Oil

Eva Volumizing Spray

Like everything - I am not thrilled about the spray and the face oil, but may try to trade. 

I spammed 10 friends who I spam me all the time, but I won't do it again. That's a new feature, and I'm not a fan.


----------



## artemiss (Feb 4, 2015)

jtink28 said:


> I spammed 10 friends who I spam me all the time, but I won't do it again. That's a new feature, and I'm not a fan.


 That is what I had to do to get off the waitlist, despite having a referral link from someone whose been doing it since it was myglambag.  &lt;_&lt;   I don't mind posting a single occasional link in my feed when I get my bag if I want to rave about it, but I really dislike companies that seem to think I should do their marketing for them, and if they are going to keep this up for every feature, especially since they are making people waitlist when they sign up, then I'm sure not spamming my friends so that they can play hurry up and wait, and won't stay subbed for long. :angry:


----------



## tamberella (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm getting:  City Color lip stain

                     Demeter perfume

                     Mitchell and Peach face oil

                    Luxie large angled face brush

                     Modelco blush

I am pretty happy with this bag.  It was everything I wanted except face oil.


----------



## AshleyK (Feb 4, 2015)

As of right now, I'm not doing the 10 invites to see my bag.. just kind of pisses me off really.

But.. I just realized, is the post to the facebook page accurate for what is in your glam room? If it is, then you don't really need to message 10 friends to see it.


----------



## Lanai12 (Feb 4, 2015)

I just spammed myself for that second step &amp; it worked. Now hopefully it didn't end up sending to my entire contact list because the guys would be really confused.

I am so thrilled with my bag. I haven't been this thrilled in ages.

I am getting:

Blush (I hope in pink)

Eyelash curler

City color lip stain

Mitchell &amp; Peach face oil (I love oils)

Demeter

Perfect bag for me.


----------



## Merra (Feb 4, 2015)

blm00 said:


> Even if skin care isn't your thing, Hey Honey Take it off is an amazing mask and worth a try. It's also a lot of fun -- you know how much fun peeling glue off your skin was as a kid? That's how Hey Honey is, except it's your whole face. Maybe I'm just weird, but I love peeling it off. I bought a full size after getting a sample once and I don't do that often!
> 
> I hope you get everything you want, though!


Thanks! Of course it is in my bag so I will have to give it a try. Hope your bag is great too!


----------



## Pixels (Feb 4, 2015)

AshleyK said:


> As of right now, I'm not doing the 10 invites to see my bag.. just kind of pisses me off really.
> 
> But.. I just realized, is the post to the facebook page accurate for what is in your glam room? If it is, then you don't really need to message 10 friends to see it.


What was in yours? Mine was an eye shadow, blush, brush, hey honey and cargo gloss. I didn't want to spam anyone so I stopped there.


----------



## Merra (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm really, really happy with my #ipsyLove glam bag.


----------



## SouthernSass (Feb 4, 2015)

jtink28 said:


> I'm getting:
> 
> City Color Stain
> 
> ...


This is my bag too. I'm happy with everything. I really want to try the Demeter but apparently Ispy is NEVER EVER EVER going to send it to me.


----------



## SouthernSass (Feb 4, 2015)

I just sent the invite to one person(my mom) and it still gave me access.


----------



## Toby Burke (Feb 4, 2015)

After several crappy bags, I am very pleased with my bag this month


----------



## jtink28 (Feb 4, 2015)

I feel like ipsy had a good month - lots of good options. Why can't every month be this good?!


----------



## Moonblossom (Feb 4, 2015)

Womp womp, sad trombone noise. I was so excited about this bag before, haha. Usually I'm the one dissenter, generally pleased with everything whenever everyone else has blah bags. Now everyone's thrilled and I'm sitting here grumbling to myself.

The blush, no problem, everyone got this

The purple eyeliner. I was hoping for one of the metallic ones, but it'll get used.

Angled brush. I just bought a bunch of Sonia Kashuk brushes because Target is closing here.

What looks like an Eva NYC serum or something? I keep marking all hair products as waaay at the bottom. I also just got an even more dramatic undercut than usual, and what little hair I have is only a few inches long.

The City Color lip gloss, I think? I cant' tell in the tiny thumbnail and I'm not harassing 10 of my friends to be certain. Looks like it's actually the Cargo gloss, since I have the option to review that one. I prefer glosses to stains so that's a plus.

It's the inclusion of a hair product and lack of a perfume that's killing me. I regularly give hair products terrible reviews and flag them as "I don't need a product like this" and love the hell out of every perfume I've received.

Bleugh. ;_;


----------



## bakerchick81 (Feb 4, 2015)

OMG!!! I am so super happy!! I am getting my dream bag, I didn't think it was possible. Changing my quiz last month really helped.

I'm getting:

Creamy lip stain

demeter rollerball

china glaze nail polish

GLAMGLOW

blush

5/5 all my top picks!!! You really rocked it this month ipsy!


----------



## Jen51 (Feb 4, 2015)

AshleyK I think you might be right.  I have two different Ipsy accounts and they each posted different things (well sort of) in the post to Facebook.  On one account I'm getting:

City color lip stain

Eyelash curler

a spray bottle of something

Face oil

Blush

On the other account - despite there being NOTHING in common with the first account I am getting:

City color lip stain

eyelash curler

Face oil

blush

DEMETER!!!!!!!!!!!! (can you tell I'm a little excited over this lol)


----------



## ang3445 (Feb 4, 2015)

AshleyK said:


> As of right now, I'm not doing the 10 invites to see my bag.. just kind of pisses me off really.
> 
> But.. I just realized, is the post to the facebook page accurate for what is in your glam room? If it is, then you don't really need to message 10 friends to see it.


I was wondering that, too, so I checked all my ipsy posts going back to October, and they are all completely accurate.  So, it may be fairly safe to assume that what is showing on Facebook will be in your bag.  Or at least I hope so because I LOVE my bag this month if Facebook is correct.  I just wish I had the product links to click on so I could snoop some more.  (Edited to add that I found all my product links except for the one for China Glaze.  If anyone could pass that link along to me, I'd be really grateful!)

I'm receiving:

Nail polish

City Color lip product

Glamglow

Model Co Blush

Blush brush

The only thing I'm not sure about is the nail polish, and that just depends on how the color ends up looking once out the bottle.  But we'll see.  Either way, between products I'm really excited about and a bag that I think is really cute, this month is a win for me!

I really wanted to try the honey mask, but I'm actually really excited I got Glamglow instead.  I've wanted to try their products for a while now.  I'm also super excited I didn't receive an eyeliner for once.  I love eyeliner, but I've received tons of them in subscription boxes lately.


----------



## Hectors Friend (Feb 4, 2015)

yup..I got the stupid eyelash curler.  the face oil.  blah blush..I have a drawer full of blushes and bronzers

hair volumizer..ok I'll use that

lip stain..ok.

Overall not a great bag.


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 4, 2015)

I am getting some type of face oil in an adorable bottle, Demeter (happy dance!), glitter nail polish, blush in peach and pink lip stain. This was supposed to be my last bag just to use up my points. Now I think I might stick around.  Per as usual, I am the most excited about the weird thing I hadn't seen in any spoilers.


----------



## artemiss (Feb 4, 2015)

If my facebook share is what I am getting it will be:

Cargo lip gloss: looks to be a nice light pink, but lip products are hit-or-miss with my sensitive skin
A peachy blush: I literally just ordered the mini Nars duo for a trip, but this might be a good shade for me, so I'll give it a shot
An angled blush brush: I can always use more brushes
Glam Glow Eye packs: I love these, and was down to my last freebie, so HUGE win.
An eyeliner in what looks to be silver-meh, maybe, we'll see. It all depends on the formula whether or not it will show up on me.
 
I really wanted Demeter, but I will be happy enough with the Glam Glow, since I really like that line of masks, but hate paying for them.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Feb 4, 2015)

Kristy_Isabelle said:


> Here's what I'm getting:
> 
> Cargo lip gloss
> 
> ...


If the tiny picture on FB is correct then this is the bag I'm getting.  I'm so happy to finally get the Hey Honey.  It was my most wanted item the first two times it was in some bags.


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 4, 2015)

I saw this on Ipsy's website and thought I'd repost before Ipsy deletes these comments. If you want to get around the spam ten friends there are some workarounds.  After completing the first step of sharing your bag, click invite on any of your friend's names, but when the message box comes up, delete their name and instead put yours. You may have to do this 10 times . You might also be able to just share your own name once. People have been getting different results. It never asked me to share with ten people. I did have it get stuck on liking them on FB. I had to unlike them and then like them again.


----------



## Hectors Friend (Feb 4, 2015)

honestly they could send me polish every month and I'd be happy.  lol


----------



## kayla0906 (Feb 4, 2015)

Cargo lipgloss
Ava NYC volumizing spray

Luxie Beauty Brush

Purple Eyeliner pencil
Blush

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> UGH


----------



## littlemissnurse (Feb 4, 2015)

Not pleased with my bag again this month. I'm getting:

Mitchell and peach face oil

blush

lip cream

eye lash curler

hair volume spray

blahh. I can't decide if I want to cancel or retake the quiz and wait another month


----------



## yeleste (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm so excited about what I'm getting....they may be convincing me to stay and idk if that's good or bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*City Color Cosmetics Creamy Lip Stain* - Anything lip is good!  A lip stick/stain/gloss has to be pretty bad for me to be upset about getting it,

*Emite Makeup Professional Eye Curler - *I'm _SO_ happy!  I've always wanted an eye curler but I've never wanted to pay enough for a good one and the ones at the dollar store looked like they were going to fall apart lol.  This one is $25???  I...wow.  I'd never pay that much for one and I feel real lucky to be getting it.

*Eva NYC Up All Night Volumizing Spray - *My hair is thin and limp so this is good...it's the perfect product for me!  On the down side I am getting kind of tired of hair products...I have a little box of them now and I can only use so many...

*Mitchel and Peach Fine Radiance Face Oil - *I got their hand creme and it was okay?  Not worth the big price tag but it worked as hand creme idk.  I don't know how to use face oils very well but my mom loves them and she'll be happy to show me how.  From the description it sounds great!

*ModelCo Blush Cheek Powder - *I have been planning a Sephora blush purchase with a gift card I got for Christmas...this blush looks about the same color as the one I want.  I have my fingers crossed.

Bad thing: hated the refer ten friends.  Hated it!  Thank you greatly to the person to suggested referring yourself over and over, omg.


----------



## Hectors Friend (Feb 4, 2015)

they must like to have bag envy with their customers.  But the face oil is worth about $24 so there's that.  I'm still not thrilled for it though.  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ang3445 (Feb 4, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I saw this on Ipsy's website and thought I'd repost before Ipsy deletes these comments. If you want to get around the spam ten friends there are some workarounds.  After completing the first step of sharing your bag, click invite on any of your friend's names, but when the message box comes up, delete their name and instead put yours. You may have to do this 10 times . You might also be able to just share your own name once. People have been getting different results. It never asked me to share with ten people. I did have it get stuck on liking them on FB. I had to unlike them and then like them again.


Thank you for the tip!

I went back to try the process again.  It made me post to my own wall a second time.  Once again, I went back and made the post visible to only me.  However, it never took me back to the refer friends screen.  It just revealed my glam room this time.  Weird.


----------



## ang3445 (Feb 4, 2015)

Now that I can see the product page for the China Glaze, it says that it's an amethyst color, so perhaps it will appear more purple than blue in person, which would be awesome.  Now if I get the pink blush instead of the peach, my bag will be pretty much perfect!  I was super disappointed with my January bag, so this is definitely making up for it.


----------



## artemiss (Feb 4, 2015)

From what others posted, it's looking like my dream bag would have been:

The glam glow
The lip stain (I have better luck with these than glosses..)
Demeter
hey honey mask
angled brush

About half of mine is golden, and I suspect two masks would have been too much to hope for, so even the blush is probably the best bet of the makeup this month, and I think I will like the shade they picked. The bag looks adorable, too. I'm thinking I might want to shift my profile toward skin and hair with this sub, though, since I am like their hair/face stuff more from the bags I've seen.


----------



## sarahtyler (Feb 4, 2015)

I didn't have to refer anyone to see my glam room, just post to my wall.

I'm getting the City Color lip cream, Emite eyelash curler, Eva NYC volume spray, Mitchell and Peach oil, and ModelCo blush bag. I typically prefer colors and makeup to face/hair products BUT I don't really want any more eye shadow singles right now and I am way overstocked on pencils. This ended up being a pretty great bag for me.

I would have like to receive the angled brush or glam glow, but we can't have it all.


----------



## Lanai12 (Feb 4, 2015)

Just an FYI for newer subscribers - if Ipsy is sending out multiple colors of the same product (i.e. ModleCo blush) they will only show one color in everyone's glam room. You won't know which color you get until you receive your bag. Sometimes they pair a single color with each bag variation but sometimes they mix it up. I hope everyone gets their preferred colors.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Feb 4, 2015)

Ipsy replied to some comments on FB that they have removed that step due to feedback on it. My glamroom does show the same products as the picture that posted to my wall.


----------



## artemiss (Feb 4, 2015)

Kimsuebob said:


> Ipsy replied to some comments on FB that they have removed that step due to feedback on it. My glamroom does show the same products as the picture that posted to my wall.


I know I sure complained about it when I got the little popup feedback survey.


----------



## lastnite629 (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm getting: City Color lip stain, eye lash curler, Eva NYC volumizing spray, Mitchell &amp; Peach face oil, &amp; the blush.

Kinda bummed I'm not getting the China Glaze or NYX.


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Feb 4, 2015)

You received the below items in your February Glam Bag, crafted for you via ipsyMatch. Learn more

REVIEW ME!

CARGO Cosmetics

Mini Lip Gloss

REVIEW ME!

Luxie Beauty

Large Angled Face Brush 504

REVIEW ME!

Mitchell &amp; Peach

Fine Radiance Face Oil

REVIEW ME!

ModelCo

BLUSH Cheek Powder

REVIEW ME!

'Tini Beauty

Rob Scheppy for 'Tini Beauty Eyeshadow

See the rest of this month's official products (and click each to reveal offers)

Love love love my bag combo! Thank you Ipsy, you are forgiven for last month


----------



## avaisdancing (Feb 4, 2015)

AshleyK said:


> As of right now, I'm not doing the 10 invites to see my bag.. just kind of pisses me off really.
> 
> But.. I just realized, is the post to the facebook page accurate for what is in your glam room? If it is, then you don't really need to message 10 friends to see it.


Yep, same here.

I tried and did the same for my mother's account and the caption had different items, so I figured it's accurate.

No way I'll spam 10 people for an early access...

I also realized Ipsy is now costing me $20/monthly, due to the currency exchange. Ugh.


----------



## Hectors Friend (Feb 4, 2015)

I might have to rethink the curler.  It's a Swedish brand and worth $25.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sarahtyler (Feb 4, 2015)

Yeah, I'm not mad about the curler. The only one I have is an old cheap drugstore one, and I've been thinking about ordering a fancier one anyway. I'm happy to give this one a try before I spend any extra money.


----------



## Hectors Friend (Feb 4, 2015)

I had just bought that sheseido one...but I got it at Sephora and I have my receipt.  so I'll give this a try too!


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Feb 4, 2015)

yeleste said:


> I'm so excited about what I'm getting....they may be convincing me to stay and idk if that's good or bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> *City Color Cosmetics Creamy Lip Stain* - Anything lip is good!  A lip stick/stain/gloss has to be pretty bad for me to be upset about getting it,
> 
> ...


This is my bag too!  Very happy.  The only thing is the lipcolor is Flirtini and I really don't wear that type of shade well.  I'm hoping a fancier eyelash curler might actually  work.  I have only tried cheaper ones and my lashes don't change at all.

BTW, I didn't see anything on here about FB posts.  I logged into Ipsy to do some reviews from last month and got a screen asking me if I wanted to share on FB for early access.  I didn't have to specifically name anyone.  Guess I just spammed everyone instead!  (Although, I barely use FB so I have no idea what I'm posting to who and where!).


----------



## IMDawnP (Feb 4, 2015)

Hectors Friend said:


> yup..I got the stupid eyelash curler.  the face oil.  blah blush..I have a drawer full of blushes and bronzers
> 
> hair volumizer..ok I'll use that
> 
> ...


I think you and I got the same bag. I hate it.

ETA: I feel just the tiniest bit better after reading yeleste and JayneDoe13 (above). Thanks ladies.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Feb 4, 2015)

Do we know if that is a full-sized blush? If so the value is 22 dollars on that one. I added up mine and it looks like a 60 dollar bag.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 4, 2015)

invisiblegirl said:


> Do we know if that is a full-sized blush? If so the value is 22 dollars on that one. I added up mine and it looks like a 60 dollar bag.


when they sent the bronzer in birchbox it was a deluxe size, so idk if it will be full sized but the deluxe was still pretty good!


----------



## CindyLouBou (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm not too excited yet again. I am glad about the lash curler. Do not want the spray and face oil, ugh.


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm really excited for my first bag! (well it's my first bag in over a year!)

I'm getting

-Blush

-Blush brush

-City Color Cosmetics lip stain

-Mitchell and Peach face oil 

-Hey honey mask

I would have loved to get some perfume, but I'm not going to complain since I'm super excited about the brush, the mask, and the face oil. Plus no eyelash  curler makes this bag a total win!

ETA: Are the colors showing in the glam room the actual color we get? Because if so I even got the blush color I wanted and I never remember that happening.


----------



## ang3445 (Feb 4, 2015)

invisiblegirl said:


> Do we know if that is a full-sized blush? If so the value is 22 dollars on that one. I added up mine and it looks like a 60 dollar bag.


Same here.  This is the highest value bag I've ever received from ipsy.  (Plus, it's all items that I'll actually use, which is awesome!)  My bag is worth $40 not even counting the blush.  It's totally making up for my depressing January bag.


----------



## ang3445 (Feb 4, 2015)

smiletorismile said:


> I'm really excited for my first bag! (well it's my first bag in over a year!)
> 
> I'm getting
> 
> ...


The colors shown in your glam room are not necessarily the color you will receive.  But I'm hoping you still receive the color of your choice!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalila (Feb 4, 2015)

I have the curler from a Glossybox and it is really good quality. The one in glossybox came with three extra cushions too. I'm getting one in this box, so if anyone wants one let me know, I'd love to trade.


----------



## buffyfanify (Feb 4, 2015)

This will be my first month getting two bags and I love both of them!  Only one repeat (Model Co blush) - hoping to just get two different shades.


----------



## IMDawnP (Feb 4, 2015)

CindyLouBou said:


>


This bag is showing up all over the Facebook Ipsy trade groups. It looks like this might be the most common one that went out this month.


----------



## Kristy_Isabelle (Feb 5, 2015)

Kimsuebob said:


> If the tiny picture on FB is correct then this is the bag I'm getting.  I'm so happy to finally get the Hey Honey.  It was my most wanted item the first two times it was in some bags.


I've never used it before but everyone seems to rave about

It so I'm excited to try it!


----------



## Aab09540 (Feb 5, 2015)

Ugh! I am so tired of getting lip stains! I always rate them low and somehow continue to receive them!


----------



## Hectors Friend (Feb 5, 2015)

invisiblegirl said:


> Do we know if that is a full-sized blush? If so the value is 22 dollars on that one. I added up mine and it looks like a 60 dollar bag.


I added it up to $81.99

The face oil is worth $24.  It is half the size of the full size.

I found the blush for $18 on Birchbox

Curler $25

Lip stuff $4.99

Volumizer $10

Still not crazy about it though.  lol


----------



## Hectors Friend (Feb 5, 2015)

I think they sent out mostly the same bags we all have!! ugh  Even on my facebook groups, a lot of people are getting the exact same bag.  So then 10 people got the Demeter (kidding but it seems like most everyone got this one)?? :huh:   That's the only thing I really wanted from this month.


----------



## artemiss (Feb 5, 2015)

Aab09540 said:


> Ugh! I am so tired of getting lip stains! I always rate them low and somehow continue to receive them!


Maybe they just think you haven't found the right one yet!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm happy with my bag, but I did end up going into the quiz and retaking it to select Tools instead of Lip Glosses for things I'm interested in getting. Ever since redoing my quiz how someone on here suggested, by not selecting EVERYTHING like I had before, my bags are much better.

Forgot how to get images here even though I have it saved on my desktop, but I got;

The Blush, the Cargo Lipgloss, Volumizing Spray [which I'm meh about], The Hey Honey Mask, and then the Tini Eyeshadow.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Feb 5, 2015)

Have the comment sections on the Ipsy page disappeared for anyone else?? So strange. Lol


----------



## buffyfanify (Feb 5, 2015)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> Have the comment sections on the Ipsy page disappeared for anyone else?? So strange. Lol



They are not showing up for me either.  Not sure if they are waiting until everyone's glamrooms open up or if the feature has been entirely removed.


----------



## chrstn (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm pretty happy with my bag, not so sure about the City Color, it's really difficult to tell if the color will work for me until I actually try it.  I need a new eyelash curler so I'm glad I got that, and I'm really happy we're getting blush this month.  Not sure about the EVA NYC, I loved the deep conditioner so hopefully the spray will be good too.  The only thing that worries me about the face oil is if it has fragrance, it's hard to tell from the description.


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 5, 2015)

Someone posted a while back that Ipsy's CS said less is more when it comes to the quiz. I used to get crappy bags because I checked off everything. I limited myself to three product types that included perfume with the hope of getting demeter. I am one of the ten people getting it.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 5, 2015)

Looks like some new point rewards items are up!


----------



## CaliMel (Feb 6, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Someone posted a while back that Ipsy's CS said less is more when it comes to the quiz. I used to get crappy bags because I checked off everything. I limited myself to three product types that included perfume with the hope of getting demeter. I am one of the ten people getting it.


Exactly same with me. I am not getting perfume, but before someone mentioned it on here, I had almost all the categories selected in every single thing. I made myself pare it down to 2 or 3 at the most as well and my bags have vastly improved. I just wish they would stop sending me hair stuff, but I'm not sure how to tweek it to get rid of that.


----------



## button6004 (Feb 6, 2015)

so apparently, even though I canceled in mid-January (and confirmed with Ipsy that I was canceled), I am getting a bag this month? Lovely.

Im getting

Blush,

City color lip cream

Emite eyelash curler

Eva NYC volume spray

Mitchell and Peach oil

Not a bad bag, but uh, didn't want ipsy anymore.


----------



## Katie McBee (Feb 6, 2015)

Le sigh, I was so excited for this month and then infinitely disappointed in my glam room. I'm getting:

Cargo Lip Gloss - Blah

Blush - fine but not needed currently

EVA NYC Spray - blah

M&amp;P Face Oil - not wanted but I'll try it

Tini Eye Shadow - just bought another Elizabeth Mott one, so not needed.

Seems like a TON of people got the eyelash curler or the blush brush, either of which would have made me completely over the moon happy. It's a sad sad month when there isn't ONE item I am excited for. Sad panda over here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SoccerMomX3 (Feb 6, 2015)

CARGO Cosmetics
Mini Lip Gloss
 
Eva NYC
Up All Night Volumizing Spray
 
Hey Honey
Take It Off! Exfoliating Honey Peel Off Mask
 
ModelCo
BLUSH Cheek Powder
 
"Pencil Me In" Cosmetics
Natural Eye Liner Pencil
 
I'm indifferent to this bag, only item I'm really interested in is the Hey Honey.


----------



## ChullBird (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm getting my first bag since September (when I rage quit).

Cargo Lip Gloss- Blaaaah...but only because I detest lip glosses because my hair gets stuck to my lips. I wanted the city color stain cream, but then I saw it only came in that hot pink color and I'm glad I'm getting this instead.

Eva NYC volumizing spray- Meh, but we'll see. I'm keeping an open mind

Luxie Beauty large angled brush- I do not need this AT ALL, but I'm not sad I'm receiving it, because it looks pretty and...it's a brush. The only items I've ever received and loved from Ipsy have been brushes.

ModelCo Blush- Don't need this either (because hellooooooo benefit hervana), but I'll be pleased with either color.

Pencil Me IN liner- I would rather get the NYX liner because I love them, but at least this one's purple and not black...so I'm not complaining.

This is a really good valued bag, and while I'm not super wow'd I think I'm definitely getting one of the better bags, and it's certainly the best one I've received in a long, long time. I feel like they may have actually payed attention to my likes and dislikes this time?


----------



## Sunfish (Feb 7, 2015)

I am getting so impatient to see what I'm getting...for whatever reason my glam room still isn't showing up!


----------



## Merra (Feb 8, 2015)

Sunfish said:


> I am getting so impatient to see what I'm getting...for whatever reason my glam room still isn't showing up!


I read that the glam room will only show up if your card has been billed. You may want to make sure that you've been charged while you still have time to contact ipsycare. They say that they will bill until the 10th of the month, you don't want to miss out!


----------



## jtink28 (Feb 9, 2015)

It's so quiet in here! I'm actually pretty excited for my bag now. I needed a new blush, hopefully I'll get a color that works for me. I was looking at some swatches of the City Color Stain in Flirtini. I thought it would be a hot pink (barf), but it looks like it's a more pinky mauve. I can do that.


----------



## beastiegirl (Feb 9, 2015)

Looks like I'm getting pretty much the same bag as everyone else this month:

- City Colour Lip Stain (depends on how the colour looks in person. . . but I have a lot of lippies on the go so not super excited)

- eyelash curler (this one, I'm okay with as I do not have one)

- volumizing spray (ugh. . . maybe my sister would like it?)

- face oil (not psyched. . . I have so many awesome skincare products from Memebox and some on the way from a k-beauty shop. . . I'll try this but I'm not optimistic)

- Model Co blush (I need a new blush and I'm hoping for the peachy one)

So looks like 2 wins, 2 mehs, and 1 ugh (and nary a highlighter or bronze eye product in sight!). . . not too shabby overall!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Feb 9, 2015)

Ok ipsy. Well played. You've got me for another month.

In order of favorite to least:

I've been wanting to try the glam glow eye treatment and they are sending two!

Angled face brush, I don't have one and I really wanted to try one.

Blush: I hope I get peach. I'm getting a blush from popsugar in pink.

China glaze polish. I like some glitter polishes. I won't know until it's swatched if I like it. It looks interesting, I don't have anything like it.

City color stain: I love stains so I will try this but I'm picky with lip products since I like to kiss my hubby lots! Willing to try.

I wouldn't even change anything about it.


----------



## sarahtyler (Feb 10, 2015)

@@Shayleemeadows, that's definitely a dream bag. Lucky you!

I didn't get my first choice in everything this month, but I'm still pretty excited since most of the options appeal to me. Fingers crossed for the peachy blush, though.


----------



## deidrexo (Feb 10, 2015)

Lots of bags are popping up on Instagram


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Feb 10, 2015)

jtink28 said:


> It's so quiet in here! I'm actually pretty excited for my bag now. I needed a new blush, hopefully I'll get a color that works for me. I was looking at some swatches of the City Color Stain in Flirtini. I thought it would be a hot pink (barf), but it looks like it's a more pinky mauve. I can do that.


I set up a trade for the Flirtini lip stain (trading my Tini eyeshadow). In the Instagram video I thought the color looked so pretty on the stylist!


----------



## deidrexo (Feb 10, 2015)

Tiffanytinsw said:


> I set up a trade for the Flirtini lip stain (trading my Tini eyeshadow). In the Instagram video I thought the color looked so pretty on the stylist!


I liked the flirtini colour too. I'm getting the light pink cargo.


----------



## Moonblossom (Feb 11, 2015)

My bag arrived a bit unexpectedly this morning (it was still at the border last night) and I have to admit I'm far happier about most of it than I thought I'd be. The Pencil Me In liner is a beautiful dark purple that could almost work as a neutral but will work really nicely with my dark brown eyes. I got the blush in the peach bellini colour and it's a really nice size for travel and a beautiful colour. The Cargo gloss is pretty sheer, so it's nowhere near as baby pink as I expected.

Still pretty sad trombone about the blow-out spray though. I've received blow-out sprays in the past two bags. I don't even own a hairdryer!


----------



## IMDawnP (Feb 11, 2015)

I don't usually receive my bag until the 14th but I really, really want it. No reason, just, I'm on a no-buy so I NEED.


----------



## deidrexo (Feb 11, 2015)

Mine came today. I'm not a fan of the cargo gloss, it's sticky and is way too light for my pale skin, it makes me look sick lol. Also one of my glamglow packets were missing, but ipsy is sending one out. I got the peach blush, and if applied lightly, it may just work for me.


----------



## avaisdancing (Feb 11, 2015)

Moonblossom said:


> My bag arrived a bit unexpectedly this morning (it was still at the border last night) and I have to admit I'm far happier about most of it than I thought I'd be. The Pencil Me In liner is a beautiful dark purple that could almost work as a neutral but will work really nicely with my dark brown eyes. I got the blush in the peach bellini colour and it's a really nice size for travel and a beautiful colour. The Cargo gloss is pretty sheer, so it's nowhere near as baby pink as I expected.
> 
> Still pretty sad trombone about the blow-out spray though. I've received blow-out sprays in the past two bags. I don't even own a hairdryer!



Oh! Did you get a tracking number? I'm also in Canada but no email from Ipsy yet...


----------



## deidrexo (Feb 11, 2015)

avaisdancing said:


> Oh! Did you get a tracking number? I'm also in Canada but no email from Ipsy yet...


I'm in Canada. My tracking code came on the 9th (it was already in Burlington) and my bag came today.


----------



## Moonblossom (Feb 11, 2015)

avaisdancing said:


> h! Did you get a tracking number? I'm also in Canada but no email from Ipsy yet...





deidrexo said:


> I'm in Canada. My tracking code came on the 9th (it was already in Burlington) and my bag came today.


I'm in the same boat as derdrexo - I got my tracking on Monday. There have been a couple of months where I didn't get my tracking email, the package just showed up unexpectedly.


----------



## beastiegirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Ok, so now that it's in hand, I'm pretty happy:  the City Colour lip stain is actually a really pretty pink that's nice with my colouring (kind of raspberry-ish?) and while I didn't get the peach blush, the pink one is also a good colour and has a nice formula  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 13, 2015)

I have a tracking code and I live in Upstate NY. I think I am just excited because I'm getting my bonus items finally.


----------



## Merra (Feb 13, 2015)

My tracking came, bag is due on the 16th! I'm excited, I don't expect it any earlier just because the day before is a Sunday. Usually it will arrive one day before schedule but there's no mail that day.


----------



## cg0112358 (Feb 13, 2015)

Has anyone seen this bag on IG yet? I haven't found it yet and I'm curious which blush variation I'm getting


----------



## kayla0906 (Feb 13, 2015)

Just got my tracking code. My bag is estimated to arrive on 2/20. Ugh, this sucks.


----------



## sarahtyler (Feb 13, 2015)

My tracking status is still 'electronic shipment notification received' with an expected delivery date of 2/23, but my coworker who lives about 5 miles from me got hers yesterday. It's extra crazy because we got the same bag items this month.

Come on Ipsy, you did that whole big shipping chat where you straight up said bags are shipped by region. I don't believe you.


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Feb 13, 2015)

sarahtyler said:


> My tracking status is still 'electronic shipment notification received' with an expected delivery date of 2/23, but my coworker who lives about 5 miles from me got hers yesterday. It's extra crazy because we got the same bag items this month.
> 
> Come on Ipsy, you did that whole big shipping chat where you straight up said bags are shipped by region. I don't believe you.


Are you getting a bonus item this month? It adds an extra week to my bag delivery when I get point perk products.


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Feb 13, 2015)

cg0112358 said:


> Has anyone seen this bag on IG yet? I haven't found it yet and I'm curious which blush variation I'm getting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I haven't seen my variation on IG either. I wonder if there are more variations this month.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 13, 2015)

cg0112358 said:


> Has anyone seen this bag on IG yet? I haven't found it yet and I'm curious which blush variation I'm getting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I found one on IG and she said it was Peach Bellini.

Which is what I'm hoping for, this is my bag as well.


----------



## cg0112358 (Feb 13, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I found one on IG and she said it was Peach Bellini.
> 
> Which is what I'm hoping for, this is my bag as well.


ooh, I really hope so! Either would work with my skintone but I prefer peaches and have far too many pinks already from my subs.


----------



## deidrexo (Feb 13, 2015)

I finally have another 250 points. I'm hoping they add something soon so I can cash out, and quit ipsy!


----------



## sarahtyler (Feb 13, 2015)

Tiffanytinsw said:


> Are you getting a bonus item this month? It adds an extra week to my bag delivery when I get point perk products.


Oh gotcha. Yes, I did get a bonus item this month and totally forgot about that. 

Ipsy, I forgive you.


----------



## Merra (Feb 13, 2015)

I have 585 points and was tempted to redeem for the UD mascara but I didn't want to wait an extra week to receive my next bag. :x


----------



## Sunfish (Feb 13, 2015)

Just rec'd my tracking # today &amp; due to arrive Wednesday. I'm impatient but my delay is not any fault of ipsy's (this time) as they had to rebill me twice.

Instead my bank is 100% to blame as they cancelled/ reissued my card # &amp; "forgot" to notify me &amp; mail me the replacement card!!!


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 13, 2015)

I logged in my glam room just now and was able to write something on facebook for 10 points.  I was also looking for the photo of the ideal bag of the month. I use it to gauge how much Ipsy loves/hates me. I'm only getting three of the featured products but the ones I didn't get I would not have wanted. The ideal bag had china glaze, a NYX eye liner, model co blush, a blush brush and the city color lip stain. What's weird is the photo was just in the facebook sharing feature. It's not on Feb 2015 Official Look like you would expect.


----------



## jocelynalexis (Feb 14, 2015)

Got one of my bags today! Pleasantly surprised! I thought this month would be a bust. I'm excited to try the lip stain, anti aging masks (I got two?) and the volumnizing spray. I have super rosy cheeks naturally so I'll probably give away the blush to a friend and that eyeshadow looks hideous to me so that's a nogo too. 3/5 not bad!


----------



## Kjuno (Feb 14, 2015)

I got the light pink cargo gloss. It smells terrible- I had to remove it right away. I really like the Tini eyeshadow.


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Feb 14, 2015)

My Ipsy bag showed up early today

The angled face brush is amazing!! I really like the cosmopolitan blush and face oil too.

I'm trading my Tini eyeshadow for the lip stain and thank goodness because the Cargo lip gloss makes me look like a zombie lol.

The actual bag is really cute and I'm happy with what I got this month.


----------



## jtink28 (Feb 14, 2015)

Got my bag today - a nice Valentine surprise, besides the roses and pedicure from the husband  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I like everything, surprisingly. I'm saving the lip stain for spring. It feels a little bright right now, but it's also about -9 here in Chicago, so anything other than black and grey feels bright, haha. 

Really like the lash curler! The blush is perfect for me - I'm pale, and I got Cosmopolitan. I have fine hair, so I'm glad I got the volumizing spray. Excited to try the face oil - any moisture is needed here in the tundra!

ipsy, you have me for one more month.

did anyone get any of the new ipsy point things? i have 1,000 points, but i want something good!


----------



## Moonblossom (Feb 15, 2015)

Kjuno said:


> I got the light pink cargo gloss. It smells terrible- I had to remove it right away. I really like the Tini eyeshadow.


What did yours smell like? Mine just had a sort of generic vaguely vanilla-y scent, if yours smelled really bad or strong I'd let Ipsy know.


----------



## Toby Burke (Feb 15, 2015)

Weirdest thing happened to me with my Ipsy delivery:

I was supposed to get the following contents in my bag:

NYX eyeliner

Demeter rollerball

City Color Creamy Lipstain

ModelCo Blush

Mitchell and Peach face oil

Instead I received:

Hey Honey face mask

China Glaze Polish

City Color Lipbalm

ModelCo Blush

Demeter Rollerball

I know this was the correct delivery because it was my address and it had the Ayres Body Butter I redeemed my points for.

The crazy part is that this is the best bag I have ever received from Ipsy!!!

If anyone got this bag, please let me know what you put down for your quiz

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brandarae (Feb 17, 2015)

Received my Ipsy bag today (nice distraction of the half foot of snow we got last night!). I really wish they would stop sending me eyeliner. Other than that, I'm fairly happy.


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 17, 2015)

This was my favorite ipsy bag ever. The big surprise hit was the China Glaze. It's actually blue and pink confetti glitter. I put it on over the burgundy polish I already had on.  I want to try it over black another time.


----------



## BriBaybee (Feb 17, 2015)

Got my bag today and it's missing the angled face brush. Werid that it's missing and the real techniques brush I redeemed for was in there.


----------



## deidrexo (Feb 18, 2015)

BriBaybee said:


> Got my bag today and it's missing the angled face brush. Werid that it's missing and the real techniques brush I redeemed for was in there.


One of my glam glow eye treatments were missing. If you email ipsy care they will send you a replacement!


----------



## littlemissnurse (Feb 18, 2015)

I cancelled my ipsy sub. I loved ipsy at first, but now it seems like I get the same things over and over and things that don't work with my skin tone. I tried changing the quiz a ton of times and nothing worked so I'm taking a break from ipsy


----------



## Toby Burke (Feb 18, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> This was my favorite ipsy bag ever. The big surprise hit was the China Glaze. It's actually blue and pink confetti glitter. I put it on over the burgundy polish I already had on. I want to try it over black another time.


I put it on without another color underneath - a fun look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kayla0906 (Feb 18, 2015)

did anyone else notice the volumizing spray on the EvaNYC website went up from 12$ to 24$?


----------



## sarahtyler (Feb 19, 2015)

kayla0906 said:


> did anyone else notice the volumizing spray on the EvaNYC website went up from 12$ to 24$?


They did that last time they were featured in ipsy bags as well. The price at Ulta stayed the same, but the price on their website went up just enough that the ipsy discount code would take it back down to the 'real' price. I like the products, but that really turned me off to the company.


----------



## kayla0906 (Feb 19, 2015)

sarahtyler said:


> They did that last time they were featured in ipsy bags as well. The price at Ulta stayed the same, but the price on their website went up just enough that the ipsy discount code would take it back down to the 'real' price. I like the products, but that really turned me off to the company.


Yeah, I was a little frustrated with them. If their product wasn't AMAZING for my baby-fine hair, I would definitely not buy... but I found it at Forever21 for the normal 12 and bought a cute pair of glasses with it (so I don't feel so bummed about paying $5 shipping for one item lol)


----------



## jocelynalexis (Feb 19, 2015)

Ordered a Demeter with the code and it finally arrived today! I got the salt air which I had been eyeing up since I read such great reviews of it when it was sent out.

It's different... I don't know if it reminds me of the beach but the more I smell it, the more I like it. I don't know if I would reorder though.


----------



## deidrexo (Feb 19, 2015)

Two new point perks up... both for 500 points. Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer and It Cosmetics Bye Bye Under Eye in Neutral Medium.

I was really wishing for 250 point perks lol.


----------



## jtink28 (Feb 19, 2015)

I had 1000 points so got the It and Smashbox. I looovvved the Bye Bye so I'm stoked to have another one. Got rid if my points - ipsy, March is our last bag!


----------



## AshleyK (Feb 20, 2015)

My bag is stuck in this status per DHL: Forest Park, GA, US - Tendered to USPS.... since Feb 16, and USPS just says Pre-Shipment Info Sent to USPS. Where is my bag?  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I feel like this usually happens but I feel like 4 days is a long time.. maybe its the weather?


----------



## deidrexo (Feb 20, 2015)

I was missing 1 of my glam glow eye treatments, and I emailed Ipsy (on the 11th) asking for a replacement. On the 13th I got a tracking code, and it showed up in my mail box on the 18th. I know they can send you anything as a replacement, so I was shocked to see that they sent me a tinglexfoliant mask. No complaints here, I loved it when I got it in the summer. Today I open my mail box, and theres another pink mailer. Ipsy has sent me a 2nd mask. With the same tracking number, lol. Thanks Ipsy.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Feb 21, 2015)

Amazing bag!!!!!

Glam glow. I've wanted to try this for a while. It's weird one of them was in my bag and one of them were outside the bag.

I got my first choice blush in peach and I love it but I just dropped it on the floor and it broke!


----------



## Pimwee Songwathana (Feb 22, 2015)

This email was sent to us who get the eyelash curler in the bag this month but I'd like to share it to you, in case you're trading for one (or in case you don't get an email from ipsy.)

I'd say, if you're trading for it, ask the owner to show you the close-up picture of the curler. If you have one and haven't try using it yet, just don't try it right on your lashes.

(The picture of the curler belongs to Jessica Ahlberg from the swap group.)


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Feb 23, 2015)

Oh my goddess. That's terrible. Thanks for sharing. And they want 30 some dollars for that curler. : :scared: :


----------



## Toby Burke (Feb 23, 2015)

Tobygirl said:


> Weirdest thing happened to me with my Ipsy delivery:
> 
> I was supposed to get the following contents in my bag:
> 
> ...


I got my replacement "original" bag + replacement "mixup" bag(busted blush) + an extra point redemption Ayres body butter!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pimwee Songwathana (Feb 23, 2015)

Someone posted this on the swap group in facebook ..

(Credit to: Chelsea Cary)


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 23, 2015)

thisisnotpimwee said:


> Someone posted this on the swap group in facebook ..
> 
> (Credit to: Chelsea Cary)


Ooh floral bag. Off to goof around with my profile in hopes of getting a lipstick not eyeshadow.


----------



## BriBaybee (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm surprised there's going to be 5 items in March since the last 2 years have been only 4.


----------



## IMDawnP (Feb 24, 2015)

thisisnotpimwee said:


> This email was sent to us who get the eyelash curler in the bag this month but I'd like to share it to you, in case you're trading for one (or in case you don't get an email from ipsy.)


I received the eyelash curler but so far have not received this e-mail from Ipsy. Anyone else not get this e-mail ?


----------



## Hectors Friend (Feb 24, 2015)

I didn't get that email either.   I did try it this morning and had no problems with it.


----------



## sarahtyler (Feb 24, 2015)

I finally got my bag yesterday evening. I did get the eyelash curler email and appreciate that ipsy is acknowledging a problem and taking steps to correct it rather than ignoring it the way they have in the past. My curler is not defective, but it's not a great curler either. The shape fits my eye really well, but the parts don't move smoothly, so I'm afraid of it. I definitely don't think it's worth the price.

I love the blush. I like the face oil a lot more than I expected. The city color lip stuff is ok (I like their matte lipsticks much better), and I haven't tried the volumizing spray yet.


----------



## Hectors Friend (Feb 26, 2015)

Did anyone else have problems with the sprayer on the hair volumizer? I emailed ipsycare about it.  Let's see!  Already got a response and they are sending another so I'm happy!

Buff, try the Sheseido one.  I think it's $19 and works well and of course if it doesn't work for you, you can return it back to Sephora.


----------



## Merra (Mar 2, 2015)

My ipsyLOVE glam bag that I didn't have a chance to share before.


----------



## Merra (Mar 2, 2015)

Cargo in the shade of Anguilla - thought that I would love this lipgloss but the color is so uneven and patchy. I was so disappointed every time that I tried to use it. I have been wearing it over lipstick and the formula is great. It just can't be used alone for me.

Luxie Beauty brush - incredibly soft brush that I love

Model Co blush in Cosmopolitan - gorgeous pink, adore it

Hey Honey - so not excited about this that it's the only item that I haven't tried.

Tini Beauty in peach fizz (shadow) - I thought that this was going to be just another gold eyeshadow (3rd in a row for me) but the application, color, and wear is exceptional.

As for the bag design, it's the prettiest one that I have received so far.


----------

